# Failure to descend, fetal intolerance of labor



## Stacief79

The provider did a c-section and noted failure to descend, fetal intolerance of labor and was also noted to have a very high fetal station.  I am struggling to find a Dx code for this.  Can anyone help?

Thanks!
Stacie, CPC


----------



## Bready

*Failure to descend*

Stacie,
You might look at codes 661.01 which is arrest of descent delivered and our OB's use 659.71 for fetal distress or intolerance of labor.  The baby's heart tones are monitored during delivery process and if they begin to decelerate that is an indication of too much stress on the baby and a C section is usually performed.

Hope this helps.


----------

